# Gilding / Glazing / Graining in a Historic Home



## michael tust

A Very Cool Project ! We will be Gilding Many Areas in this Cool House in San Francisco..... We are starting in the Master Bedroom where Laura is Gilding the Acanthus Ornaments.... After they are Gilded ,they will be Antiqued to knock back the Brilliance ,and bring out the Details. The Frames will be Glazed... The Ornaments need to be Double / Triple Gilded, due to the Deep Shape. This Room may take around 5 days.....

The Parlor Also will be Gilded and Glazed... There are Also Many Ornaments in this Space ... Walls ..and the Fireplace.... Moldings / Frames will be Glazed....

Dinning Room will have a few Medallions Gilded.... The Fireplace will have many Colors mixed to Highlight the Embossed Fruit....

I will be Matching some Old Oak ,and Graining a Door and Frame... 

This should be about a Three Week Project.





























































Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Some of the Cool Woodwork... Ornamentation in the Parlor ... Dinning Room Fireplace ... 
This Home was Recently Owned by Diane Feinstein... It was sold about a Year Ago and the New Owners are Looking Forward to Moving in a Couple of weeks from now.. They are Doing a Lot of Remodeling / Painting ... Etc.

Michael Tust


----------



## ridesarize

Amazing


----------



## michael tust

ridesarize said:


> Amazing


Thanks..... A slow process... Not a full day today... We just found out Today that some of the Trim will be Painted White...





















Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Some Moulding Glazed... Tomorrow ... Antiqued,and hopefully Just the Doors left..































Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Some of the Antiquing... And Glazed Moldings... 



























































Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Moved to the Dinning Room as some changes may be made to the Master Bedroom ...
Laura is working on the Fireplace Building up some Color on the Fruit... Then some Medallions will be Gilded and Antiqued ....




















Michael Tust


----------



## SemiproJohn

You and Laura are "the bomb." I can't imagine doing that intricate work. Much, much respect for your talents.


----------



## michael tust

SemiproJohn said:


> You and Laura are "the bomb." I can't imagine doing that intricate work. Much, much respect for your talents.


Thanks John,
. The Color Mixing is the Tough Part of the Fruit on the Fireplace... The Colors are Very Transparent,and they needed to be more Neutralized then one may think. 





























All of the Areas will be Shaded as this is just Color Blocked in... After it gets Shaded,should look more Dimensional....



Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Shading the Fireplace ...... Fairly close to completion and may decide to do something towards the Top near the Mantle.... Colors look Nice in The Space ...































Michael Tust


----------



## SemiproJohn

Incredible work Michael. Just about everything I do is considered from a "What is the most efficient/fastest way to apply paint to a given surface." Rarely, if ever, is an intricate/painstaking approach used. And I certainly don't take on work where I would need knowledge pertaining to toning/mixing colors as you do, for I would go down in flames.

I look forward to each and every picture you post, MichaelAngelo Tust.


----------



## michael tust

SemiproJohn said:


> Incredible work Michael. Just about everything I do is considered from a "What is the most efficient/fastest way to apply paint to a given surface." Rarely, if ever, is an intricate/painstaking approach used. And I certainly don't take on work where I would need knowledge pertaining to toning/mixing colors as you do, for I would go down in flames. I look forward to each and every picture you post, MichaelAngelo Tust.


Thank You John ...

Laura is doing most of this project except for some Graining and Prep Work.


Michael Tust


----------



## ridesarize

In Tust We Trust.


----------



## SaskPainter

Simply Amazing


----------



## michael tust

SaskPainter said:


> Simply Amazing


Thank You !


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

The Master Bedroom After some more changes..... 

































Starting the Parlor.... A Martinique Banana Leaf Wallpaper will be Installed on Two Panels... Laura is Working on All Surrounding Surfaces ... Gilding.. Antiquing...Wallglazing... Etc...























Michael Tust


----------



## ridesarize

Wow wow wow


----------



## michael tust

A bit of a delay, but now have approval to continue ..... Laura Glazing / Antiquing the Mouldings....



Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Fireplace in Parlor Room Gilded... Antiqued 




















Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

More Delays... 

Were hoping this Wallglaze is Chosen and The Dark Green for The Ceiling Area... A nice combo.








































Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

A Limestone Finish on The Fireplace... And Just have to tweak the Shields and a few Ribbons..... Have Approval









to Begin the Dark Green Border in Parlor that will be Gilded Next week.



Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

The Dark Green Border was Chosen... Another Glazing Sample for the Panels or Possibly Plaster ... This should take about 4 days to Gild and Antique ..













Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

May have to Rotate the Pic.









Michael Tust


----------



## ridesarize

Love it, love it, love it. 
You need an apprentice, righhhht?


----------



## michael tust

ridesarize said:


> Love it, love it, love it. You need an apprentice, righhhht?


Thanks,
I've heard that question a few times.....

Very Tedious Work ..... But Really... It's nothing you couldn't do ... Putting the Colors Together in the Space... Moldings.. Panels... Ornamentation ... Etc. Is the Harder Part.. By far.


Michael Tust


----------



## Repaintpro

Very impressive.


----------



## michael tust

One more day of Gilding.... One day of Antiquing....































Michael Tust


----------



## fortunerestoration

Your project shows magic of your steady hands. The walls look beautiful, so does the fireplace, especially ‘Midas Touch’ somehow enhances its appeal. This reminds me of beautiful and expensive hand-painted gold mosaic tiles from NellaVetrina.


----------



## michael tust

fortunerestoration said:


> Your project shows magic of your steady hands. The walls look beautiful, so does the fireplace, especially &#145;Midas Touch&#146; somehow enhances its appeal. This reminds me of beautiful and expensive hand-painted gold mosaic tiles from NellaVetrina.


Thank You for the Nice Compliment..... We are waiting on the Panels .....to be decided this week... 



Michael Tust


----------



## Jeremy T

Fantastic work Michael !!


----------



## michael tust

Jeremy T said:


> Fantastic work Michael !!


Thanks Jeremy,

Your Work just gets better and Better ! Keep it Up..



Michael Tust


----------



## malone

That came out beautifully! Did it take the 4 days you projected or closer to the 14 it'd take me?


----------



## michael tust

malone said:


> That came out beautifully! Did it take the 4 days you projected or closer to the 14 it'd take me?


 Thanks...
Less then 14... We're back and forth in other spaces...


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Finally the Husband and Wife Approved the Fireplace Finish ! 
Changed 4 or 5 times.... Now to get some Gilding Approved for Entry Hall to Enhance Quarter Sawn Oak. 


Michael Tust


----------



## straight_lines

Never seen a return like this on such an obviously expensive mantle. I don't get why there is trim on the wall, looks like it was added afterwards to cover a gap. 

Nice work from you as always though.


----------



## michael tust

straight_lines said:


> Never seen a return like this on such an obviously expensive mantle. I don't get why there is trim on the wall, looks like it was added afterwards to cover a gap. Nice work from you as always though.


Thanks!

It's an outdated upholstered Wall that he can't seem to part with... The space is beautiful with the exception of this . Could be So much more.



Michael Tust


----------



## jason123

Oh man I always wanted to do this. In particular gilding also with letters / signs. look so interesting.


----------



## michael tust

Well The Parlor Room is Finally Complete..... The Wallpaper is up and they decided to just Paint the Panels... We plan on doing some work in the Solarium just Lining the Blocks on the some of the Walls and Ceiling .... Nothing Fancy but an Improvement .. A Nice Touch . In the Entry Hall Area we have Gilded some Contact Paper and Cut Out Pieces to put on Areas of the Columns ... There are 3 different Samples that were Gilded and Antiqued .. Light Medium and Dark... This way they could see what it would look like ... And if necessary remove Any Part of the Gilding if not All Areas are to be Leafed .






























































Michael Tust


----------



## Mike2coat

impeccable work. beautiful


----------



## michael tust

Mike2coat said:


> impeccable work. beautiful


Thanks Mike !



Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

After putting up several different samples , placement of the gilding has now been decided. The areas were Taped.. Sanded...Primed Twice with Tinted Primer ... Sanded... Sized.. Gilded... Then Antiqued.... With Varnish... 8 more Full Columns and Capitals to Gild . Then some Mahogany Graining....


Michael Tust









































Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Michael Tudt


----------



## Surreal Painting

michael tust said:


> View attachment 54226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 54234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 54242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Tudt


That is beautiful. Don't even know what to say about it. Wow factor for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## michael tust

Surreal Painting said:


> That is beautiful. Don't even know what to say about it. Wow factor for sure. :thumbup:


Thanks...

A Very Beautiful House.


Michael Tust


----------



## JourneymanBrian

That is some amazing work. 

What did you glaze with, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## SemiproJohn

Awe inspiring work as usual Michael!

And those ceilings...holy cow! You put the "high" in high end work. I would be completely lost in a home like that.


----------



## michael tust

JourneymanBrian said:


> That is some amazing work. What did you glaze with, if you dont mind me asking?


Thanks Brian,

The Leaf was Antiqued with Raw Umber in Satin Waterbase Masterclear Varnish .


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

SemiproJohn said:


> Awe inspiring work as usual Michael! And those ceilings...holy cow! You put the "high" in high end work. I would be completely lost in a home like that.


Thanks John,

It is Cool to work in these homes,especially for Great Clients that Allow us to have some input in the Project .


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

More Progress..

Antiquing Tomorrow ... May have to add some interest to the Ceiling if needed.































Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Laura did a Nice Job touching up this Vitrine ... Just one of the Cool pieces of Furniture here....
Thumbs Up Laura !































Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Some more Progress, and a Full picture of the Beautiful Vitrine from the 1800 s 





























































Michael Tust


----------



## johnnyb

Very cool read. Thanks for sharing the photos, and I liked seeing how tidy and organized you keep your equipment.


----------



## michael tust

Picture Moulding nearly finished..





















Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Oak Door Grained...
Just need to Varnish Door , and Tone the Baseboard,as they will be Striped when Phase 2 starts of the Remodel... All the Varnish was applied over Wax were told.years ago.








































































Michael Tust


----------



## RCP

mad skills, thanks for sharing!


----------



## michael tust

Gilding in the Dinning Room.... 
Took about 3 days... Tape ..Primed...Sized...Gilded....Antiqued.. Very Nice Touch... Now if we could just get rid of the Upholstered Walls......





























































Not much being posted lately so


Michael Tust


----------



## SemiproJohn

michael tust said:


> Gilding in the Dinning Room....
> Took about 3 days... Tape ..Primed...Sized...Gilded....Antiqued.. Very Nice Touch... Now if we could just get rid of the Upholstered Walls......
> 
> View attachment 57753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 57761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 57769
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 57777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 57785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 57793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much being posted lately so
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


Michael,

I was wondering if you ever have problems removing the frog tape. I've not done any gilding, and thought perhaps you have to score the border with a utility knife. Or does it just come right off without any hassles?


----------



## michael tust

SemiproJohn said:


> Michael, I was wondering if you ever have problems removing the frog tape. I've not done any gilding, and thought perhaps you have to score the border with a utility knife. Or does it just come right off without any hassles?


Hey John,

We tape it so that we don't have to score it... When you tape... It has to be Very Precise in that it never reaches the area that will not be Gilded by as little as possible... If it reached the lower trim ,it could rip some of the Gilding.
I really don't like Frog Tape but I can get it for $2 - $4 per Roll.... I prefer Orange Core.

Michael Tust


----------



## journeymanPainter

Michael, you should make some instructional videos on how you do this stuff.


----------



## michael tust

journeymanPainter said:


> Michael, you should make some instructional videos on how you do this stuff.


I thought I would of had that about a year ago but things just taking longer then I hoped ... I am in the middle of making some custom tools.. Graining.. Marbling..Etc. also should of been ready a year ago... Hope to post them soon.


Michael Tust


----------



## jason123

This is pro as expected. Jealous.


----------



## Seth The Painter

Very impressive work.


----------



## michael tust

jason123 said:


> This is pro as expected. Jealous.


Thanks Jason !

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Seth The Painter said:


> Very impressive work.


Thank You Seth...

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

I'm working on making some custom pads for these very Expensive Replicas of Louie the ? Something. They have a Fabric sample that is being considered for the new Upholstery to be installed on the Chairs... They have 14 chairs to redo ,and I think the chairs take over a yard or a yard and a half to cover. I was very careful when moving the sample off the chair after Laura mentioned this Fabric was $17,000.00 a yard... 
I think my cars worth about that..... 





















Michael Tust


----------



## Seth The Painter

Love the work you have done here. This imo is what seperates the boys from the men. I work in old historic homes all the time. They have so much more character then the newer houses. I also like it because in my market there isn't alot of companies who can compete with the level of craftmanship it actually takes. Cha ching


----------



## woodcoyote

Awesomeness Michael! 

Historic stuff is cumbersome with details but unmatched when redone. Awesome craftsmanship in making AND in restoring it.


----------



## michael tust

Seth The Painter said:


> Love the work you have done here. This imo is what seperates the boys from the men. I work in old historic homes all the time. They have so much more character then the newer houses. I also like it because in my market there isn't alot of companies who can compete with the level of craftmanship it actually takes. Cha ching


Thanks Seth,

We're not Fond of Modern Either.... Even some of these 10 Million Dollar Homes have the most Hideous Paint Jobs... Taping Jibs.... And Carpentry Work... When I lived in Arizona for a short time, the work was so Awful that my client ( a general contractor ) had His guys redo a Dome ceiling in his house 3 times so we could glaze it with a metallic . Also the Niche ... Since it wasn't flat ,they couldn't do it I guess.

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

woodcoyote said:


> Awesomeness Michael! Historic stuff is cumbersome with details but unmatched when redone. Awesome craftsmanship in making AND in restoring it.


Thanks !

We never know what's next......


Michael Tust


----------

